# Wo und wann gibt diese Kochrezepte



## Earthfighter (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe gerade die Datenbank nach Kochrezepten, die ich noch nicht habe, durchstöbert dabei sind mir
5 Rezepte aufgefallen die ich noch nicht kannte. Ich kann mir eventuell denken wann und wo man sie bekommt aber vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch etwas genaueres. Habe auch mal andere Datenbanken durchsucht aber leider auch nichts gefunden.
Viele Grüße 
Earth


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62051 (keine Idee)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62044 (vielleicht beim Halloweenevent)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62045 (vielleicht Erntedank/Thanksgivingevent)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62050 (vielleicht Erntedank/Thanksgivingevent)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62049 (keine Idee)


----------



## Earthfighter (6. Mai 2009)

Thread is überflüssig sry...habe die Antworten selbst gefunden mit dem Addon Ackis Recipe List.Alle Rezepte gibts beim Erntedanfest/Thanksgiving
von mir aus
/closed


----------

